# Looking for a rp partner



## Universe (Sep 11, 2018)

I really want to roleplay with someone I am Universe a friendly dragon human hybrid  here I am


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2018)

here I am


----------



## Tyno (Sep 11, 2018)

Depends on what the rp is about.


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2018)

What do you want it to be about?


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2018)

Do you like adventure?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 11, 2018)

I would be in if you do not mind reneissance military veteran with 13.000 soldiers under his command


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2018)

Ok sure


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 11, 2018)

we can do it but not today, It is 2 am at mine but give me your discord and I will add you


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2018)

Ok the Universe#9288


----------



## Morning-mouse (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi. I would be willing to RP if you want. I'm not a super powerful dragon but I can try and fit in! Also nice dragon, sunglasses being a great touch. Reminds me somewhat of Aurelion Sol with that description you have XD.


----------



## Universe (Sep 15, 2018)

Ok great


----------



## Morning-mouse (Sep 15, 2018)

do you mind if I add the same discord you gave the other guy?


----------



## Universe (Sep 15, 2018)

Sure


----------



## Morning-mouse (Sep 15, 2018)

Ok I tried to add you but it said it didn't work. Did you type it out corectly?


----------



## Paolite (Sep 15, 2018)

I have never tried to RP and I find it interesting, but I don't know how it works or anything about it. Are there rules? Is there something I should know before trying it? Is there any guide I should read/watch?


----------



## Morning-mouse (Sep 15, 2018)

Hey Paolite. If you want to get involved in rp's the best suggestion I can give is throw yourself into it head first and let the uncaring void of doubt be washed away by some good friends and some bad laughs! Rules are more of a situational basis as some people have boundaries and others are just happy to be talking with people that share the same interests.


----------



## Paolite (Sep 15, 2018)

Then I'm going to give it a try in a near future.


----------



## Morning-mouse (Sep 15, 2018)

that's great to hear. Do you have a sona in mind? It doesn't have to be flushed out but do you have a baseline for the RP? If not I can help you if you want


----------



## Paolite (Sep 15, 2018)

Well, I had one because my sona first apeared in one of my dream's storyline, but then I started having lucid dreams and he (or I) became an almighty god that can do everything... so I may have to change it or "nerf" it a bit if I want to do RP.


----------



## Morning-mouse (Sep 15, 2018)

To be fair I have dealt with a lot of Almighty god sona's. You can either stick with the sue type and stick to character-driven rp's or you can go with the simple nerfs method of just having your sona "think" they are an almighty god type. It makes for interesting developments if played right. Just remember that almost anything is ok as long as everyone is enjoying themselves. Some people or even some rp's (fantacy / adventure rp's) may require you to hard nerf your character. Maybe you can use your sona from before they attained god-like powers but that is something you have to work out for yourself. wish you luck and if you ever want someone to rp with you can pm me or see my discord at Morning-mouse#9949 as I am always happy to rp or even just chat if you want any time. (Although I do need sleep and other such things so I can't be at my discord 24/7)


----------



## Paolite (Sep 15, 2018)

Ok, I'll think about it and make a post or something once I feel ready.


----------



## Morning-mouse (Sep 15, 2018)

good on ya and I wish you luck.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 15, 2018)

Sure, why not! My main fursona recently became a divine spark (basically pre-godhood) of creation and family in another RP. She is probably still getting used to the new power and might not feel all that powerful yet, but talking to another powerful being may help alleviate that.

Do I have your permission to contact the discord username you gave out?


----------



## Morning-mouse (Sep 15, 2018)

Personally, I am a mouse anthro. Loving sleep and with the raw physical power enough to overwhelm a lost child if I had a good training montage XD. Guess I am satisfied with the simple things in life.


----------



## Morning-mouse (Sep 15, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Sure, why not! My main fursona recently became a divine spark (basically pre-godhood) of creation and family in another RP. She is probably still getting used to the new power and might not feel all that powerful yet, but talking to another powerful being may help alleviate that.
> 
> Do I have your permission to contact the discord username you gave out?


also yes. feel free to use my discord. I make it public info anyway since I have 3 discord accounts. Keeps things clean I guess.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 15, 2018)

Morning-mouse said:


> also yes. feel free to use my discord. I make it public info anyway since I have 3 discord accounts. Keeps things clean I guess.



Sure thing! Another RP partner is no problem, though I was asking OP because they sent out the invite. The most NSFW I have ever gotten was a few fade to black moments in a romantic relationship that had been developing for an out of game year in a story driven group that was very comfortable with each other so no worries here.


----------



## Universe (Sep 15, 2018)

Morning-mouse said:


> Ok I tried to add you but it said it didn't work. Did you type it out corectly?


Yes I did


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 15, 2018)

@The Universe, is it OK if I add you on Discord as well?


----------



## Universe (Sep 15, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Universe (Sep 15, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Sure, why not! My main fursona recently became a divine spark (basically pre-godhood) of creation and family in another RP. She is probably still getting used to the new power and might not feel all that powerful yet, but talking to another powerful being may help alleviate that.
> 
> Do I have your permission to contact the discord username you gave out?


Yes


----------



## Universe (Jan 10, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Universe (Jan 10, 2019)

Anyone else want to role play with me


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Jan 17, 2019)

Alright going to drop in soon enough to say hi at the least.


----------



## Universe (Jan 17, 2019)

Ok


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Jan 17, 2019)

Would you  possibly be interested in a super hero type roleplay or something of that sort? I think that may be interesting giving your character, it kind of came to mind anyhow. There a bunch of other genres to explore as well if you prefer..


----------



## Universe (Jan 18, 2019)

I love superheros


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Jan 18, 2019)

Sweet! guess it'd be best to stick to the general  city setting of course..  unless you want to try somewhere else?


----------



## Universe (Jan 19, 2019)

Um


----------



## Universe (Jan 26, 2019)

Ok


----------



## shadowangely (Feb 1, 2019)

what kind of RPs interest you ?


----------



## Universe (Feb 1, 2019)

Rescue stuckage bondage and taken advantage of


----------



## shadowangely (Feb 1, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Rescue stuckage bondage and taken advantage of



are you ok with demon x anthro or just anthro x anthro, and what do you prefer to do F x M or M x M


----------



## Universe (Feb 1, 2019)

The first one sounds fun


----------



## shadowangely (Feb 1, 2019)

ok no prob, are you ok with the demon being a guy ?


----------



## Yonell flow (Feb 1, 2019)

how many persons are you rp-ing with at the same time ? XD


----------



## Universe (Feb 1, 2019)

5 feels like


----------



## shadowangely (Feb 1, 2019)

The Universe said:


> 5 feels like


did you see my previous question ? o:


----------



## Universe (Feb 2, 2019)

Yes I’m fine with it being a guy


----------



## shadowangely (Feb 2, 2019)

would you like to talk more about it on discord ?


----------



## Universe (Feb 3, 2019)

Sure


----------

